# Accidents that turned out to work...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you ever made a makeup "mistake" that ended up being really pretty?  I don't mean "mistake" as if to say there are any rules, but say you maybe dipped your brush into the wrong eyeshadow and by the time you realized it, it was already on your eye...but worked?

Well I did this yesterday; I was putting on my makeup for work, and I always start with primed eye.  So far I had on Shroom as a highlight and Rule on the lid.  I meant to dip into Beautyburst as my crease color, but somehow (and don't ask me how, it was 7am) I dipped my brush into Hepcat instead.  It actually turned out really pretty, so kept going from there.  I eventually worked in more Hepcat, MUFE Purple #92 a little bit of a dark brown I have from Laura Mercier.  It was really pretty and I got a lot of compliments on it at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Share your "accidental" combos!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 12, 2008)

I combined vanilla pigment and shroom one day and it made the prettiest highlight color..soft and kinda ethreal. I don't like shroom alone sometimes so I was playing around with it and loved the outcome.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't like shroom alone either, it has a weird texture IMO.  I think Vanilla is much prettier =)


----------



## na_pink (Nov 15, 2008)

everyday is an accident for me lol


----------



## user47 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_everyday is an accident for me lol_

 
LOL! Yeah, me too! I never know what I'm going to do until I do it.

An accident combo that worked great for me was pairing Ruby Red pigment with Violet pigment over Artifact paint pot. After liking how it came out, I added Helium pigment to the tearduct area, smoked out Carbon e/s in the crease, and Vanilla pigment for highlight. It's one of my favorite looks now!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_everyday is an accident for me lol_

 
Hello!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My world exactly


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 16, 2008)

last week: a pink/purple eye combo! usually i'm scared to mix and just do "light purple lid, deep purple crease" (or light/dark brown, light/dark green etc.) but it was fun to mix colors! i will play more for sure!!


----------

